# happy birthday, athenaeus!



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

hope you have a good day!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday here too!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

*na zIsis thanAsi* 
*k'e khrOn'a polA* 
*meghAlos na gh'Inis* 
*me Aspra mal'A*

*pandU na skorpIzis* 
*tis ghnOsis to fOs* 
*k'e Oli na lEne* 
*na Enas sofOs*

I hope I came close 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ATHENAUES!!!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ditto whatever Cape said!! 

Birthday wishes over the seas.... have a great day!
-Jim


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Athenaeus,

May you be blessed with a year of peace, joy and prosperity! You deserve a lovely birthday, our dear Kukla!

Love,
Mezzaluna


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy B-Day Athenaeus!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Athenaeus,i hope you had an excellent birthday,preferably one not spent at work. Leo.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Well, I would have missed your birthday, if I'd been in your time zone, so I'm glad I made it in time to wish you a happy day, athenaeus!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Ooh, I'm a little bit late...but

"BUON COMPLEANNO LO STESSO"!:bounce: 

Pongi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Missed it on the actual day (DSL down  ) but the wishes are as strong and as warm in any case.

All the best, now and in the future, to one of the people I most admire. Happy birthday, Viv! And to your sister, too, of course!!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Vivian my YOUNG friend. I wish you the happiest of all Birthdays!
I hope all is well with you and yours and that this birthday is only the latest of a *LONNNNNGGGGGG* line of them!
And ditto what Brad said!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh dear! Looks like I missed it too. But David and I have come to believe in 48 hour birthdays, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

You are all very kind, thank you very much 

It was a quiet birthday in the garden where some strawberry eaters passed the evening together


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Bone fete Athenaeus! Again I'm sorry to be late with my wishes.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey! late as usual. It's all Greek to me.
Happy Birthday!
Jeff


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

And I can't believe I missed this. We are even, although I might take you up on that Mediterranean shore deal!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, sorry I missed it too!

Happy Birthday!

:bounce:


----------

